# So After we unpacked it and offered it up ......



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Following on from these options............

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42877-Decisions-Choices-Maybe-here-Maybe-there-What-do-you-think-Dear

We tried various places available and finally settled here, with reservations as it's not quite full on but does look well and I must say it has a beautiful finish, such clean cut lines....... so it's currently here................









So it looks like this..................









Again not sure why the images have not copied across in the correct plane as source,

Ribbon cutting to plug in shortly.

Jon.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Don't cut the wire like a ribbon... Especially not if it's plugged in!!

Wouldn't it be better angled so you can actually use it?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Missy said:


> Don't cut the wire like a ribbon... Especially not if it's plugged in!!
> 
> Wouldn't it be better angled so you can actually use it?


Agreed, the air is electric as it is, if I ideally turn it to the left, that would be brilliant, but initially I needed to win over my Dear Lady and turning to the left does part impare onto existing compromises, these I could demonstrate quite easily if I'm able to master the problem of my photo's coming out at 2100 hrs instead of 2400 hrs and yes I have rotated prior to downloading, surely this should not be necessary ?.

Jon.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I just tilted my head... Problem solved. Someone technical undoubtedly has the answer for those with limited head mobility...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you share you pics from a hosting site (Flickr, say?) as they usually stay put. If you are using the forum tool then a minor crop top or bottom will sort it







Don't ask me why . . .

It it looks great but yes!, you need to have it facing an edge of counter. Unless your wife stomps (and believe you me, I know stomping and the outcomes) then I suggest some tactical manoeuvres . . . a few degrees at a time . . .


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

It's so purty. How can she not love it? Keep posting, I'm sure all will end well!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks brilliant!! You won't be able to use it in that position though unless you dislocate your hip.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello folks.... Missy - Mildred - Banjoman - Lake.

I did try a Multi Quote but failed........

Agreed it needs to be full on but prior to getting the machine we did consider several options as you may see from the original photo's, head tilting, foot stomping, dislocated hips, BUT all is not lost, a few of the Family while here expressed the beauty of it and were impressed (Be more impressed when they can have a coffee)

So the sort of you're not having that dovetail machine in the kitchen area dissipated and we sat for a few minutes and had a "What if" moment and the out come should hopefully exceed all expectations .......... I'll need to follow up with the coffee's later .........

Comments are gratefully received and respected .......... I'd rather they were about coarse grind, fine grind, too hot, not tamped, over extracted......... at the moment I'm over worked and will resume play in the morning.

Jon.


----------

